# body armor?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

i thought body armor would be a good investment, ive heard really good things about the ar500 plates. What about a helmet? Would that also be a good thing to invest in?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Pulled some off a hook one time at a barn sale. Holy Mackeral Andy, was it heavy. I can't see me humping that and weapons and ammo. I would just make a big, slow, green target.

My hat is off to the young guys in the sandbox.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

You can buy Kevlar helmets on eBay for under $100.00.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The AR500 plates are supposed to be excellent. They sell some decent plate carriers too.
Like Kahr said, they are very heavy. Make sure the carrier you choose has the thicker shoulder straps with ample padding.

This does bring up a question, though.
What are you planning to use it for?
No, I'm not trying to discern possible criminal intent.
Just wanting to understand your expectations. Depending on your plan of usage, different designs will have different advantages and disadvantages.

Is this for full torso protection in a WROL situation?
Is it for quick deployment during an active shooter situation?
Do you plan to bug out with the kit on?


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I did a body armor post on my site last week if you are interested in learning my views from a long time wearing it

Prepping , Body Armor or Not? | The Quiet Survivalist

Prepping, Body Armor or Not?

That's a question going around the prepping world with a multitude of answers, opinions and heated discussions running wild.

So what is my take on it? I've been wearing armor for 30 years and I think I might have some relevant thoughts about daily wear and use of personal armor

First of all, I'll talk about the different kinds, then I'll give you a user point of view of various types and the effects of all that weight on your body


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There are plenty of armor options that are concealed under the clothing, if you are willing to look a little husky. 

Wearing armor takes time to get used to. All of your movements change.

You sacrifice mobility for protection. 

Along all the preps you might consider, I'd say the priority depends on how much exposure to other people you experience. In a city? As high as a firearm, backwoods farm? Somewhere about the same level as a bus pass.

As a last note, do not buy armor online unless it's a repeat buy of a product you have already tested.

All vests are NOT the same. Uncomfortable unusable armor is just like no armor, because you won't use it.

AR 500 plates are awesome, they are only about 1/8th to 1/4 inch thick. But they weigh more than the ceramic plates the military uses. Personally, for the reduced size I will tough out the extra couple pounds for better, thinner plates, but not everyone can handle that. (A plate carrier with AR500 plates will weigh about 30 lbs.

Soft armor is a good option, but it's not likely to stop any rifle rounds


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Make sure they are covered with anti spall protection.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's why I'm going to all 308 rifles. With my "special" loads your just carrying extra weight. Let alone the 300 Win mag.

I figure most will have some sort of body armor. Whether fancy military style or home made. Makes your pistol caliber carbines, everyone seems to have, pretty much useless.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Military Level IV ESAPI plates are available for relatively cheaply on Ebay, though their age and condition will vary. They're much lighter than the AR500 plates, and in my mind, that weight is better spent elsewhere. I run ESAPIs in my plate carriers, and once you get used to them, they're not too bad. There's a very long thread on here from last summer talking about the benefits of armor vs no armor if you want to delve into that debate. 

Helmets are a different issue. I have an ACH/MICH 2000, but generally find it to be as much of nuisance as anything else. For CQB/MOUT, it works (for both the normal uses of a helmet, and the ballistic protection), but in general, I don't care for them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hear (and respect) what you men are saying, body armor is effective against high powered ballistic projectiles...but will body armor protect you against "The Beaz"?

View attachment 11015


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I bought a TAG plate carrier and AR500 plates from LAPG for under $300. I've since added side plates as well. Good, solid gear that didn't break the bank. I doubt I'll ever have to use it but I like having it because you never know when the political winds will shift and "we the people" won't be allowed to purchase them. I cannot bring myself to buy a helmet, however. If things ever get that bad I'm sure there will be battlefield pick-ups available 

ETA

If you're unfamiliar with LAPG, they have good prices and run sales/promos all the time:

http://www.lapolicegear.com/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> i thought body armor would be a good investment, ive heard really good things about the ar500 plates. What about a helmet? Would that also be a good thing to invest in?


Having had the misfortune of being forced into periodically wearing that crap over quite a few years..I will accept the risk of possibly being shot while not wearing it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

although body amour is effective -it does not make you invincible, and it does not last forever, I think in a shtf survival scenario being mobile and stealthy learning the three C's and how to apply them is a better choice.


----------



## Waterborne (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a few different rigs and one of them is a plate carrier. I use a condor outdoors plate carrier (review coming soon) with front, rear and side ar500 plates. I like having options, it's all Mission, Enemy, Terrain dependent. For sitting in a fighting position or LPOP at a survival retreat or homestead or a mounted type operation I would definitely wear it, but a long range patrol dis mounted I'd probably wear one of my chest rigs. AR500 plates are durable and will last generations unlike sapi plates or Kevlar. They are heavy and require PT to be able to operate them in them at all.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I have different armor (one is a gunners vest off a wwII ship...you aint going far wearing that) and helmets as well. I am a bug in type so the weight shouldn't make a difference. remember you can always doff your armor.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Found this in my email a few minutes ago
BAE/Eclipse IOTV w/ Body Armor Blowout


----------



## shawn1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Found this in my email a few minutes ago
> BAE/Eclipse IOTV w/ Body Armor Blowout


I saw this too. Does anyone know if its a good deal?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yes, it's a good deal. Even if you never use it, you could probably sell it for more than that down the road. I don't imagine civilians will be 'allowed' to purchase body armor indefinitely.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Found this in my email a few minutes ago
> BAE/Eclipse IOTV w/ Body Armor Blowout


Did anyone add the options for this? Just to throw in level IIIA hard plates its $500. that's $190 just for the clothing...


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Disturbed12404 said:


> Did anyone add the options for this? Just to throw in level IIIA hard plates its $500. that's $190 just for the clothing...


Wait, don't listen to me. Got confused for a minute there. seems sketch still.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Seriously, that does seem too good to pass up.
$190 for a full vest and 2 hard plates?
I can't think of a reason not to get one.
Anybody see a flaw here?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

kauboy said:


> seriously, that does seem too good to pass up.
> $190 for a full vest and 2 hard plates?
> I can't think of a reason not to get one.
> Anybody see a flaw here?


cracked plates?

If the plates are not damaged, then ok.
Dropping them can cause cracks that will defeat the ballistic value of the plate.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

New AR500 plates. I'm not certain, but I'm kind of under the impression it may not have the full balistics insert (soft armor) I'm going to email them. The plates it comes with are lvl3.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

From what I read, they do not have any soft armor included. The kit can have soft armor added for an extra $500, and trauma pads added for $60.
And yes, they are new AR500 plates. The description even says that the standard warranty applies to the AR500 manufactured pieces(armor), but not to the carrier as it is made by someone else.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> From what I read, they do not have any soft armor included. The kit can have soft armor added for an extra $500, and trauma pads added for $60.
> And yes, they are new AR500 plates. The description even says that the standard warranty applies to the AR500 manufactured pieces(armor), but not to the carrier as it is made by someone else.


See that's where I am confused. The brand of soft armor they offer does not match the soft armor in the military kit. I wonder if the $500 is for an upgrade. The daps, yoke and nut pad have balistic inserts


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Found this in my email a few minutes ago
> BAE/Eclipse IOTV w/ Body Armor Blowout


It's an ACU IOTV, which sucks in about every regard. A lot better off buying even a cheap plate carrier and running AR500 plates from elsewhere.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> It's an ACU IOTV, which sucks in about every regard. A lot better off buying even a cheap plate carrier and running AR500 plates from elsewhere.


Can you give the trade offs?
Just saying it sucks doesn't really convey the message well.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Basically it's bulky and makes it harder to move quickly. Otherwise they are pretty awesome. Cumberbun takes pressure off the shoulders, easy pull cord release, they breathe better than the iba.
biggest downside is they limit gear placement options.

I use the Daps as leg protection, and the yoke can sometimes double as a pillow.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If it's bulky and inhibits free movement, it would obviously not be effective in all scenarios.
In actual field work, when is this system used versus a plate carrier?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If a bullet has your name on it..take it and STFU..lol.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can you give the trade offs?
> Just saying it sucks doesn't really convey the message well.


It's heavy, bulky, and does not wear well. With the soft armor in, it limits movement, and traps heat. Add on the nut flap, bum flap, and DAPs, and the problem gets worse. I could never get the cumberbund to ride very well either, and it usually ended off of my hips, onto my stomach. The plastic buckets that allow you to size the vest have a tendency to break easily as well. I've broken several just tightening the vest. It's an improvement over the old IBAs, but not a huge one. I'd take a plate carrier (virtually any plate carrier) over an IOTV any day of the week.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If it's bulky and inhibits free movement, it would obviously not be effective in all scenarios.
> In actual field work, when is this system used versus a plate carrier?


100%of the time. (Minus SF who get to pick their own gear)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> It's heavy, bulky, and does not wear well. With the soft armor in, it limits movement, and traps heat. Add on the nut flap, bum flap, and DAPs, and the problem gets worse. I could never get the cumberbund to ride very well either, and it usually ended off of my hips, onto my stomach. The plastic buckets that allow you to size the vest have a tendency to break easily as well. I've broken several just tightening the vest. It's an improvement over the old IBAs, but not a huge one. I'd take a plate carrier (virtually any plate carrier) over an IOTV any day of the week.


Thank you for that!
Getting info like this from real experience is invaluable.
I'll save my money then.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How thick are the ar500 plates for class 3 protection?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They are .26" according to their site.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> 100%of the time. (Minus SF who get to pick their own gear)


Not quite. Even Big Army realized the IOTV was too big and bulky, and issues a plate carrier for Afghanistan, and, on occasion, allows other vests to be worn in lieu of the IOTV. The picture in my sig bar below is from my last deployment. They wouldn't issue us plate carriers, but allowed them to be worn as a concession to the heat.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> They are .26" according to their site.


Good! now I can test the loads/bullets I have developed for my 357s and my 358.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Alpha-17 said:


> Not quite. Even Big Army realized the IOTV was too big and bulky, and issues a plate carrier for Afghanistan, and, on occasion, allows other vests to be worn in lieu of the IOTV. The picture in my sig bar below is from my last deployment. They wouldn't issue us plate carriers, but allowed them to be worn as a concession to the heat.


Well its about freaking time. We were allowed no non issued body armor, not even suplimental. I admit it's been 5 years since I had to wear one, and they were being fielded at that time. Spent a few months training in one for pre deployment. I liked that it was lighter than the IBA, provided greater protection area, was easier to move in, and the Cumberbun was helpful and comfortable.

The quick release was 50/50 to me. It's great after a long mission when you have no foxtrots left to give, but the prank factor, and the ability to snag when you are prone, were worrysome. Although I think the ability to very quickly doff the vest in a medical emergency, or in a hand to hand situation is awesome.

But if the only toy a kid has is a rock, even Lincoln logs are awesome.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a WWII steel pot I picked up a few years ago, but I only wear it when shooting the Garand.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ghostman said:


> i thought body armor would be a good investment, ive heard really good things about the ar500 plates. What about a helmet? Would that also be a good thing to invest in?


If you get some body armor, get the light stuff, ie, one that will stop pistol fire. Second Chance is a major maker and they have ceramic inserts, that you can use.
They are expensive! Here is a link to a Level II vest, and it costs about $650. 
http://www.atlantictactical.com/pro...-male-shooters-cut/second_chance#.VYRxX_lViko

If you get a headgear, try to stay away from a full-kevlar, get a "half-helmet".
The full bore stuff will slow you down, more than the will help. Look at the style of helmet that Delta wears, get that kind. It covers the skull above the ears, it is easier to work with.
Those are my thoughts. I have worn the full vest and full Kevlar, and they get in the way too much.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

I went with just the concealable kevlar vest for the BoB, but also made up a set of level II boxer shorts.  only makes sense, really. Your hips, butt and gut are verly nearly as large a target as your chest. For an extra 1.5 lbs, to almost double the coverage, hell yeah! Most people won't have hi v rifles. they'll have bows, with target tipped arrows, not broadheads, muzzleloaders. .22's, pistols, and shotguns. All of which the Kevlar will stop and it doesn't show on you. the soft armor is also a great way to keep warm in cold weather. all those layers of fabric trap a lot of insulating air.


----------

